# Looking for synthetic VIDEO/GUIDE for PMK glycidate and PMK to MDMA



## KHaafii (May 31, 2022)

Looking for guide for PMK glycidate to PMK >From PMK to MDMA.

From mixing to equipment etc you name it.

Anyone here can help me?


----------

